# Easton/Velomax Vista SL??



## domo (Apr 17, 2005)

Saw one at the lbs today and it had a pretty nice price tag. Altho not the lightest wheels around, 1.7kg a set, they seem pretty and sturdy enuff for some serious miles. 

Anyone with any experiences or info with them? If the wheels are stiff and hubs are smooth, I will get them. I hate stupid light wheels that flexes whenever i sprint. A 160lber here.


----------

